# Sweet Potato Wine



## gird123 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,

I'm in the process of making a sweet potato wine.

After peeling I have 42 lbs of sweet potato
I was able to get 4 gallons of water and 42lbs of potatoes in to my 10 gallon fermented. I did not have any raisins, but i added 10 ripe bananas. I added 14 lbs of sugar. I have not checked the sg yet because i just added the 2 tsps pectic enzyme. I was planning on a 6 gallon batch so i might have to split this to get a lower abv. I peeled, cut, and boiled the potatoes for 25 min. I then added them to the primary. Tomorrow I will check acid and sg. What sg should i shoot for i was thinking 1.090? If I go for 6 gal, do you think 8 lbs per gall is enough?

Any advice? Does this look ok?

Thank you,

Nate


----------



## jtstar (Jan 8, 2011)

it sounds like it should be enough I have never tried a sweet potato wine before this sounds very interesting though make sure you keep us posted on how it turns out good luck just keep your sg between 1.085-1.090 you don't want to over power your flavor


----------



## Medieval (Jan 8, 2011)

SWEET POTATO WINE
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques22.asp

This recipe looks close to yours, not sure if you are using it but it seems to mention not to directly add the potatos to the must but just boil and then strain the juice or potato water.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jan 8, 2011)

You might want to add some amylase to get rid of any starch haze? Crackedcork


----------



## gird123 (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought about the amylase. Will wait and see.

nate


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jan 9, 2011)

I predict your next posting on this batch will be "How do I test for a starch haze"  Crackedcork


----------



## gird123 (Jan 10, 2011)

You're right, I think I will go get some amylase.

I did look at Jack Keller's recipe, and i read another post on here where Tom said he would add the potatoes to the must. It is foaming like crazy.

nate


----------



## fowlmood77 (Jan 10, 2011)

I started some a few months ago and it has cleared very nicely without any help


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 11, 2011)

I would like to know how this tastes when it's finished. T Sweet potatoes are just something I never thought about making wine out of. Kind of like jalapeños.


----------



## e-wine (Jan 12, 2011)

I've made quite a bit of sweet potato wine (thirty gallons currently in-process) and I have never used amylase. My s.p. wine usually clears in about three months. I didn't use bananas so if it takes longer, don't blame the sweet potatos.

e-wine


----------



## gird123 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have done everything wrong here. I have a 10 gallon fermentor. I wanted to to do a six gallon batch so i added 42 lbs of sweet potatoes then i boiled 14 lbs of sugar and I was able to added 3.5 gallons of water to my 10 gallon fermentor. I also added 10 bananas with peels. I did all the other stuff yeast nut, acid blend to .60... 

I checked my sg and it was 1.118 I just racked to a secondary tonight with an sg of 1.025. As I racked it a lot of the sweet potatoes turned to goey and ran though my straining bag. I added 1.5 more gallons to make six gallon fermentor and the SG was then 1.019. I thought it would go down more. Is there any way to calculate my sg at this point?

My sweet potatoes were white, very sweet and kind of nutty. I think this has a chance to be very good.
thank you,

Nate


----------



## gird123 (Jan 14, 2011)

This is right after i racked it already has lots of sediment.


----------



## e-wine (Jan 19, 2011)

gird123,

I usually have at least half an inch of sediment in a 5 gallon carboy before my first rack. I do not rack from the primary into the secondary but I do strain out as much as I can. And I do use a nylon bag in the primary.

By the second rack, my batches are clearing nicely. I'll try to post a picture or two sometime this weekend.

e-wine


----------



## gird123 (Jan 24, 2011)

If you have a chance I would like to see pics of yours. I think mine is going to look like water.


----------



## gird123 (Apr 23, 2011)

*wow*

I just sampled this after 3 months. WOW. this is currently the best white wine i have made. Has a very full body, slightly sweet, and very complex. I did not check the sg but i think it will continue to ferment to dry. It is still bubbling very slow.


----------



## fifthhorsm (Apr 25, 2011)

*flavor???*

gird,
whats the flavor of the sweet potato wine like? have never tried any.
mike


----------



## gird123 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very hard for me to explain. We pulled another sample. I don't think it taste anything like sweet potato. Maybe a little bit of honey and bubble gum. I think it tastes similar to the Frivolo from vino noceto.

http://www.noceto.com/productinfotabs.aspx?ProductID=VN10FR7


My wife says it smells like vanilla/tropical and tastes like cantaloupe/honey.

I think e-wine explains it in this one too.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5574&highlight=sweet+potato&page=3


----------



## gird123 (Mar 17, 2012)

*bottled*

Pretty good. It was better at 6 months. It still has a vanilla taste sort of a pepper smell.


----------



## Jerry1 (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't find where anyone has made this without peeling the potatoes. What's the benefit to peeling? If it's a sanitary issue can't you just scrub them good with a brush? I've never eaten an unpeeled sweet potato, except for baking and using butter and cinnamon on them. Makes my mouth water just thinking about it. Anyway, the skin stays together. If it goes into a strainer bag why peel 'em?


----------



## gird123 (May 17, 2013)

The sweet potato is past it's prime. Was very good for a while , but has developed a very strong pepper finish. Not a nice finish. I will try it again.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (May 18, 2013)

You might want to add some amylase to break down the starches more, did you ever check the acid levels in making this? WVMJ



gird123 said:


> The sweet potato is past it's prime. Was very good for a while , but has developed a very strong pepper finish. Not a nice finish. I will try it again.


----------



## gird123 (May 25, 2013)

I did not check the ph(no meter at the time) the ta was .50. I will add amylase next time.


----------

